# Thigh Vascular Malformation Excision



## rschmautz (Mar 13, 2015)

What code would you suggest for an excision of a thigh vascular malformation? I know they have one for hand and finger but not thigh.


----------



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Nov 8, 2018)

*Also forearm??*



rschmautz said:


> What code would you suggest for an excision of a thigh vascular malformation? I know they have one for hand and finger but not thigh.



I have the same problem finding a code for the forearm - would I use 25075?  The codes for hand/finger are grouped with the soft tissue tumor excisions, so it seems logical that they would all be grouped that way, but the description of vascular malformation only shows up in 26111 through 26113.  Can anyone with experience offer an opinion here?


----------

